
Chrome Store Foxified – Install Chrome Extensions in Firefox - nozzlegear
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chrome-store-foxified/
======
gcb0
wake me up when they reverse all that and I have firefox true extensions on
chrome.

remember kids, without the power of the old extensions and xul, we would never
have had firebug or dalvik debugger, the forefathers of todattoday dev tools.

